# replacement skid shoes



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

I hope that this is the right place for this topic. 
Where can you buy heavy duty round skid shoes?
Yesterday i went to the dealer to purchase a set. $160 for 2. I just about hit the floor. 
THese are 1" posts with what looks like a 6" cast convex disk onto the post....

There is one manufacture out there what has a cupped steel plate. Looks like there is NOT much ware surface before you hit the post and the cup falls off

ADVISE PLEASE!!...


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*skid shoes*



rich414;1158340 said:


> I hope that this is the right place for this topic.
> Where can you buy heavy duty round skid shoes?
> Yesterday i went to the dealer to purchase a set. $160 for 2. I just about hit the floor.
> THese are 1" posts with what looks like a 6" cast convex disk onto the post....
> ...


Hello Rich,

The last time I wandered through Tractor supply they had them in the automotive section.

You might wat to visit www.snowwheels.com for the plow and snow blowers as they have the attachment brackets and the wheel sets are crank adjusted and use hub bearings-if it were me I would change their bearings to oiled hubs to make them last longer. 
The things are as dumb as a post have asimple screw jack and they work; I posted a link to them on the forum here the other day.

leon


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Post a ad on craigslist... I bet you could find a good pair for $20!... hardly anyone uses them anymore


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

pretty sure there are ALOT of them free for the asking


----------



## plowbabe (Jan 1, 2007)

what are you using them on??


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks for the comments
The shoes are on a skidsteer 8 or 9 foot "V" blade...

Had a guy tell me to take short piece of pipe, 4" in diameter, set the pipe end up on my press, take a piece of old cutting edge or plate 6" square and place it on the pipe. Set up the jack of the press just over the plate. Get the rose bud on the torch and heat the plate. Once the plate get HOT run the jack down and you will convex the plate.. then weld the 1" post to the convex plate and BINGO you got it.....this is if you have the time, I figure and hour to get set up and 30 to make each shoe....i guess this a good evening project with assistance from jack daniels!!

I am going to find some for sale... but this is a good idea...


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

I guess it was BAD KARMA posting this. Last night one of the skid shoes wore through, now we have a 6" metal donut somewhere on a 4 mile road. My kid thinks he knows about where it fell off. I hope he is looking for it....If he doesnt find it .I guess I will find it with the blower... &$%#!


----------

